# 2008 Draft Thread (All Draft Comments Here)



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm aware that we don't have any first round picks. 

But don't we own the Bobcats' 2nd round pick from the Kareem Rush deal? According to http://www.nba.com/bobcats/news/release_rush_041206.html we do. But according to both Draft Express and NBADraft.net, we own next years (2009), citing Lakers.com saying "two future second round draft picks". It seems unlikely that we would make a trade for a second round pick that year and another one for 4 years later. Can anyone clear this up?

Anyway, if we do, potential second round steals:
Richard Hendrix
Bryce Taylor
Joey Dorsey
Jamont Gordon
Bill Walker

Also, if Mario Chalmers somehow falls past the first round, Mitch should do everything in his power to get him. He's been one of my favorite players in the country all year, and he's exactly what we need in a back-up PG.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

I think we have a lot of 2nd rounders. I dont know about this year but didnt we get one (a 2nd round pick) back from Memphis in the Pau trade?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



elcap15 said:


> I think we have a lot of 2nd rounders. I dont know about this year but didnt we get one (a 2nd round pick) back from Memphis in the Pau trade?


That's 2010. 

Our two (I think it was two) went towards, Von Wafer and Sun Yee I believe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

I sent an email to nbadraft.net and will post the reply.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

No the one we got from the Kareem Rush trade was a 2008 2nd round pick, but it was later amended to the 2009 2nd round pick. So we only have our 2nd round pick this year. Not much to look forward to, but maybe we can trade or buy a pick?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



Tha Freak said:


> No the one we got from the Kareem Rush trade was a 2008 2nd round pick, but it was later amended to the 2009 2nd round pick. So we only have our 2nd round pick this year. Not much to look forward to, but maybe we can trade or buy a pick?



Not that I don't believe you, but do you have a link? Or do you at least remember where you heard that from?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

I like Dorsey for toughness but he'll be gone by the time we pick. Walker and Gordon are intriguing but I expect Walker to be gone as well.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

In an article I read today, it said we only have 1 2nd round pick, the 58th overall.

Yippee


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Its pretty much worth nothing (our pick) but trade it with Vlad (also worth nothing) for some new basketballs or at least some Ho-Ho's


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

So, which country does our 58th pick come from?

More importantly, what league will the 58th pick play in? 


I will go with Spain on both Q's


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

China ftw!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

If Sun Yee comes over, it will be just like another pick. If sasha walks, I expect him to fill his shoes and the lakers managment will probably really push to get him over here.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

It's a late second round pick, so it's really a crap shoot. The only guy I'd like to see the Lakers draft (who actually has a little chance of falling that far) is Kyle Weaver from WSU. Tall guard (played the 1), athletic,smart player who unfortunately has a horrible shot.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Take Brian Roberts from Dayton. Just so I can say I have met an NBA champion when you guys win one in these next few years and he is apart of the squad.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

i dont see why we dont bring Yue over. It would help his game to play against NBA level talent on a daily basis.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

problem is he wont be playing on a daily basis

i rather see him get sent to one of the top notch euro leagues and prove he can compete with them


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Well isnt that the point of the NBDL??


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

NBDL sucks.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

I'm all for Sun if we dump Vlad, Luke or Both, if not why bring him over so he can be yet another soft talented non defender on the roster. I actually believe Sun will become a solid player but we ain't got time to be experiementing. 

I say grab someone like Demarcus Nelson from Duke an athletic combo guard who might just have the heart to be an immediate contributor at either guard spot.He's pretty tough. Though I hate Duke players in general.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



DANNY said:


> NBDL sucks.


touché


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

DeAndre Jordan from Texas A&M is dropping rapidly, but he has the type of size and athleticism that makes it hard to believe that he won't be a baller some day.. I say if we can get a late first round pick for not too much, we should take a chance on him. Have an extremely athletic and fun to watch Center coming off the bench that would be a project, but hey we have enough time to develop him, I'd say


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

well phoenix doesnt have a late 1st round pick, so buying a 1st rounder with cash wouldnt work. How would we acquire a last 1st rounder?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Maybe do a this year's late first for next year's late first type of deal if possible


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Getting Deandre Jordan in the late 1st and pairing him with Kareem would be huge. In 3years we could have 2 of the best bigs in the league. He'd be the perfect grab and stash for 2 years. 

I think our team structures fosters hard work outta young players so its a good environment for a player like Jordan.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

chad ford has us picking davon jefferson from USC. thoughts?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

nbadraft.net has us taking JR Giddens. I would love the idea of picking up Deandre Jordan.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

anyone we pick with the 58th pick will be either a NBDL player, or a stay-in-your-euroleague type player.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*



elcap15 said:


> anyone we pick with the 58th pick will be either a NBDL player, or a stay-in-your-euroleague type player.


von wafer part II


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

exactly.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Bump!

Please talk about all aspects of the draft in here while it is in progress.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Bulls to select Rose.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Rose offfically selected.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Beasley goes #2


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Draft Thread*

Mayo to Minny.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

westbrook wtf

looks like bayless might end up in NY baby


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

surprised there hasnt been any trade YET


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

looking good for NY they might end up with either bayless or kevin love

**** the italian guy


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I figured it would be the italian guy. I think he a scrub.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gordan to LAC


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Maybe it's just me, but this draft is really boring. Maybe not having a pick doesn't help, but it's not even exciting.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That's because, with the exception of Arthur, no one is really dropping unexpectedly. Speaking of Arthur, San Antonio wants to trade their pick, and I'm sure Seattle would trade theirs...Arthur would look sweet in the P&G.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

batum has spurs written all over him


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

damnit! Houston beat them to it!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Geore Hill went to the Spurs...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Arthur to Portland.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow we need to get an early 2nd round pick ASAP


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

grab either CDR, deandre, or mario


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hopefully nathan jawai is there at 58


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow 2nd round gonna have some quality players avaliable... hoping that the rumors about 32nd pick is true

jordan, chalmers, CDR, walker, jawai...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DANNY said:


> wow 2nd round gonna have some quality players avaliable... hoping that the rumors about 32nd pick is true
> 
> jordan, chalmers, CDR, walker, jawai...


Nope... off to Detriot.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Portland is going to be pretty freaking good for a long time.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** Portland


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit! Can we make a move?!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Keith Brumbaugh might be an interesting pickup if he doesn't get drafted... 

Averaged 34.5 ppg, 10 rpg, 6 apg, 4.8 spg for Hillsborough this season. (for a community college) Originally declared for the 2005 draft out of high school, but withdrew when he couldn't get a first-round commitment.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If Jawai is still on the board we should take him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I think Washington got a steal with that pick.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> If Jawai is still on the board we should take him.


He was picked 41 overall?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Our pick is coming up


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> Damnit! Can we make a move?!


why? just to make a move? we are fine


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We're on the clock!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Joe Crawford?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Everyone already knew Joey Crawford was secretly a Laker. It's about time they made it official


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Everyone already knew Joey Crawford was secretly a Laker. It's about time they made it official


I think it would have been more fitting for him to land on the spurs with a locker next to Timmy.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

This guy can score. I saw him tear it up against Marquette in the tournament last March and was surprised he wasn't higher on most team's draft boards. He's not going to be a major impact kind of guy his first year, but I think he has a good chance to make the team and stick. I really like this pick for the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

As per NBAdraft.net..

NBA Comparison: Charlie Bell/Fred Jones
Strengths: Athletic player, who plays bigger than his 6-4 size because of a great vertical leap. Known for his athletic driving lay ups and highlight film dunks ... Has became a team leader and has made himself more assertive especially on the offensive end in his senior season ... Has shown steady growth in his 4 year stay at Kentucky ... Has flourished under Billy Gillispie and became the face of Kentucky basketball this season and one of the main reasons why Kentucky has elevated it's play down the stretch ... Versatile player who is good at many things but not necessarily great at one ... Has begun to live up to the potential he showed coming out of college in his past two years ... Has solid form on his jumpshot and great potential to be a very good shooter ... Above average passer for a 2-guard who is a solid off the ball player with solid driving and shot creating abilities ... Plays with heart and works hard on both ends of floor, has shown solid court sense and team leadership skills, he doesn't try to force plays that aren't there ... Unselfish player, putting the team above himself ... Could become a solid NBA player with right team/situation ... Most likely at best will become valuable role player on next level ... With solid workouts/camp performance has possibility to become a 2nd round pick. 

Weaknesses: Undersized at the shooting guard position on the next level, although his athleticism helps to compensate ... Must learn to value the basketball, and cut down on turnovers better ... Since he's not really great at one thing, he would need to find right the fit with a team that values what he brings to the table and could possible run 3-guard system at times for him to flourish ... Might be better off for his career in the long run to play in Europe for couple years (ala Charlie Bell) to develop certain skills that are needed at the NBA level ... Still needs to learn how to get teammates involved better ... To his credit, he has shown maturity since freshman year and hasn't been involved in any issues since ... Has never really shot a terrific percentage from 3-point range or free throw (though it's solid) and can be streaky, as shown when he scored 28 points against Houston and then scored just 5 against a lesser Tennessee Tech team ... Plain and simple just needs more developing in his overall game and find a specialty to become valuable in the NBA ...

Notes: Was a highly ranked (top 25) player coming out of High School along with Renaissance (MI) running mate Mailk Hairston ... Originally committed to University of Michigan but changed his decision to be a part of a freshman class that included Rajon Rondo, and Randolph Morris ... Had issues his freshman year under coach Tubby Smith and considered transferring but was ultimately talked out of it ...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

great we got a tweener

coby karls got competition


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Blazers just got a lot better


----------

